# How much is est. shipping from aquascape



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

I am going to get like 5 .5" reds and a 2" black and how much is it shipped if it goes to Oregon. Thanks


----------



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

what method of shipping are you using? overnight service? it really depends on how fast you want your p's to get there, and which currier you choose etc. the best to do is to call your courier that you plan on using and tell them what happening and ask them what to do. Antoehr thing you can do is call Ash.. he will fill you in
good luck!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

around 30 or 40 buCks


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well I ordered the same exact thing that you are getting. The price I got in the mail about 2-3 weeks later after the shipment was $49.00. Since your about the same it should be around there!

When you get your p's they are gonna grow up soo fast. Be sure to enjoy them!!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Like what was said its typically 50 bucks or around that. There is a lot of packaging thats involed and its just plain expensive to get stuff sent overnight.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i ordered from aquascape NJ to MD airbone express overnite $30 x 2 + other charges = $80.(10baby rbps, 12 baby rbps) thats a pretty heavy dent in my wallet after i was billed. not trying to say dont order online especially from pedro because when i ordered from him everything was great. i just was unaware how high airborne express prices were


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

S/H has to cost alot bekuz its FAST and More weight you Pay more less weight you kinda pay less


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Funny....I just purchased 12 baby rbp's from Pedro...
He only charged me ten bucks for 2 day freight....
This is starting to concern me....
Later Str8


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i just got off the fone from aquascape . i ordered 8 more half inch rbps and a 2 inch rhom to. that weird. he said since he was shipping from new jersey to maryland it would be about $30 bucks for over night. Pedro is the best man


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

if shipping costs werent soo high id be buying most of my fish off pedro and ash.....


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Pedro needs to open a shop...Because we share the same area code; yet I don't know where he is. For all I know, Pedro could be my next door neighbor..


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

mlee965 said:


> if shipping costs werent soo high id be buying most of my fish off pedro and ash.....


 Yeah I agree the shipping really does kill me. I pay more for shipping then the damn fish. But from what I heard from Pedro he said he is gonna cut down prices on shipping. How he's gonna do it I have no idea but we will see


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

probably switch shipping companies or make deals with shipping companies since he is a business man and a frequent customer


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

I got a bill from Airborne Express for $69.37! Crap!
It was for an 8" xingu rhom and the package was about 14 lbs.
The rhom itself cost me $75. Shipping was almost the cost of the fish!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

ur lucky ur bill didn't exceed the fish cost


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

yea i recommend buying a lot all at the same time..... so decide decide


----------

